# TERRORIST GROUP ANTIFA PRACTICIES ISIS TACTICS....DEMOCRAT PARTY BEHIND INDIRECT FUNDING !!



## nononono (Jun 4, 2020)

Eye-gouging and PowerPoint: Project Veritas infiltrates Antifa in undercover video
					

Oregon’s notoriously secretive Rose City Antifa meets regularly “like a business” to train in weapons and tactics, including eye-gouging, as well as how to engage in violence without getting caught, according to a video released Thursday by Project Veritas.




					m.washingtontimes.com
				













						Antifa (United States) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				







			https://twitter.com/RoseCityAntifa?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Eauthor
		











						Rose City Antifa
					

Rose City Antifa. 21,134 likes · 26 talking about this. Official facebook page for Rose City Antifa




					www.facebook.com
				





*These are the modern day " Brown Shirts " of the DEMOCRAT PARTY...!

No more Mr Nice Guy to these scum....Take them out of action as you find them...!*


----------

